# For Sale-->9.5 Graco Turbo Force Hvlp



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

*For Sale-->Graco Finish Pro 9.5 Turbo Force Hvlp*

Graco's top of the line Finish Pro 5 stage turbiine Hvlp with Edge gun!

She's only a few months old.

99% New minus a little paint on the gun and a few paint speckles on the system.

System Works perfectly, less than 2 hours of use, just not using it, so its gotta go.

I am willing to entertain all offers above $900.00. 

New with tax was over $1300.00

It includes 2,3,4,5 fluid sets

*I also have (2) additional edge guns available for this (brand new) @$300.00 each.

Thanks!

I am located outside the city of Philadelphia, in Pennsylvania.

Matt 215-704-9313


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

So new and so nice, why getting rid of it? Or is it?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> So new and so nice, why getting rid of it? Or is it?


It is a nice unit, I have the 395ff and don't use this one ever.

Want to make a deal?


----------

